# new home theater setup



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

this what i have now DLP 50in 
ps3
Wii
speaker system RM6750 comes with sub polk audio psw 110
and old onkyo 604
I am looking for advice on a new complete system 7.1 .ps I am buying this Saturday so i need advice asp thanks .
my budget 600 to 700
and its apartment and i don't if i should keep the sub or upgrade to 10inch
this what i been looking at pio 1018 and pio 01 elite and dennon 1909 2309 , and onkyo i don't know since i had issue with this 604 i have i don't want to buy until 10 years and has to be future proof


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the shack.

first of all have a look at this thread if you haven't already.
What is your budget as this will help us to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum ...:wave:

I agree with Tony ... need to know your budget, also, Can you describe a little your HT room??? ...Do you have a dedicated place??? ... or Is it open to the rest of the house?? ...Dimensions??? ...Do you have a sub (brand and model if you're planning to keep it) ...Are you looking for a 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 system??? ...Do you have a Brand in mind???...:huh:


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

ok tony i updated also have pics of the layout so i can email you them so u tell me whats your advice


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> my budget 600 to 700 ....and its apartment and i dont if i should keep the sub or upgrade to 10inch
> this wht i been looking at pio 1018 and pio 01 elite and dennon 1909 2309 , and onkyo i dont know since i had issue with this 604 i have i dont want to buy unitl 10 years and has to be future proof


When you said: "I want a complete system" ...I assume AVR and speakers, Right???

If that's the case, your budget of 600-700 probably will be enough for AVR and L+R+C speakers (depending on what you get) :yes:

An AVR future proof (to a point) will cost 300-600, that will leave you just 100-400 for speakers.


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

ok and wht brands you recomend and should i keep my speaker system polk audio rm6750 5.1 and my receiver is onkyo 604 so guide to right way pls thanks.
ill be using for tv viewing , movies , music , ps3, Wii,hd dvr direct tv .


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> ...should i keep my speaker system polk audio rm6750 5.1 and my receiver is onkyo 604 so guide to right way pls thanks. ill be using for tv viewing , movies , music , ps3, wii,hd dvr direct tv .


I'm not sure if you read the information on the link Tony posted ...is a guide to HTIB's.

The RM6750 is okay to start, but here is my suggestions:

1) Get an AVR (Onkyo's are the best bang for the buck right now, so you can get a  Onkyo 605  or  Onkyo 606  (newer model) ... and a pair of floorstanders or bookshelf for the front (don't worry about getting a center, you can phantom that with your fronts) ... if you don't mind used check ebay, craigtlist, audiogon, etc... or you can see some options  here 

2) Anothewr option will be to get another HTIB :unbelievable: ... but this time with a better frequency response than what you have ... here is a couple of options:  Onkyo HT-S6100  or better  Onkyo 9100 

With either option you'll be able to watch BluRay with your PS3, the AVR's have the TrueHD and DTS HD decoder ...:yes:


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

what about pio 1018 or 01 and denon 1909 2309 yamaha 863 or onkyo 806 , 805, 706, what brand of bookshelfs and i cant use the center of the 6750 rm or get anew one


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jav299 said:


> what about pio 1018 or 01 and denon 1909 2309 yamaha 863 or onkyo 806 , 805, 706, what brand of bookshelfs and i cant use the center of the 6750 rm or get anew one


If you want and can stretch your budget the Onkyo 806 is by far the best receiver you can buy for the money. I have last years 805 so basically the same and its been just the best. You can stick with the speakers you have for now and upgrade them later but always keep the front three speakers (L C R) the same brand and if possible the same model as you always want them to be timber matched meaning that when sounds pan across the front it will flow seamlessly. If you dont the sound will drift strangely as if there is a hole in the sound field.
As David already mentioned the Onkyo 9100THX is also a great choice for an all in one system the speakers are good and the receiver is also very good.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> what about pio 1018 or 01 and denon 1909 2309 yamaha 863 or onkyo 806 , 805, 706, what brand of bookshelfs and i cant use the center of the 6750 rm or get anew one


As Tony said ...Onkyo's are the best bang for the buck right now; from your list I'm sure that Yamaha 863 and Onkyo 806 & 805 will be good if you want to use TrueHd and DTS HD encoded on BluRay, if not any AVR on your list will be fine.

Remember that unless you stretch your budget you won't be able to get an AVR and speakers :yes:

Let me ask you this: If you can't use more than $700, What do you prefer to get now; AVR or speakers??? ... to get both you probably need around 1K (AVR + front speakers, no sub or surrounds).

Here is a speaker system that won't let you down ...http://www.svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm, but it means no AVR and you still have to strech your budget ....

You can use your 6750 speakers, but try to upgrade them little by little if you can get a complete package.

Here is a link to some Polk speakers ...http://www.hometheatershack.com/electronics-retailer/loudspeakers-281420-Polk+Audio-Brand-sr-1.html, there's a lot of brands ... but it depends on your budget and most important your taste... you can also check ebay for some used deals.


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

i thinkiing of getting towers first then the receiver iam looking at f1 f2 klitch and going with pio 01 elite or 1018 pio


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Thought I'd jump in to add to the confusion :nerd:

Your budget seems to be a little flexible. At first, you were going for a $600 total system, but then later mention the Onkyo 806.. which would eat that up and want a little more.

Not bashing, but I wanted to see where you were with your budget now.

I, like the others here, aren't too fond of the HTiB for the reasons already stated. 

If it were me, I'd probably get a decent receiver (a reconditioned Onkyo 605 for $260 is a downright steal imo). 

Then we come the speakers. If funds were tight, I'd seriously consider getting a good pair of speakers as opposed to a full on 7.1 or 5.1 system. 

Depending on the budget, either the MBS or the SBS speakers from SVS are a great bang for the buck. Something that falls in between that I've heard some great things about are a pair of Usher Audio SE520's. I think those can be had for ~$400/pair. If you wanted something a little more upscale, I'd consider a pair of Studio 20's from Paradigm. Those are closer to $900/pair -- which puts it in the same price range as the MBS's from SVS. I've seen some prefer the MBS and some the Studio's, it'll be up to you to decide there.

Until the funds come in, I'd use a pair of cheapie speakers I had hanging around for surround duties and skip the center until later.

When funds do come in, the next purchase I'd go for would be a sub to fill out the bottom stuff. With no reservations, I'd recommend anything from SVS. Nothing is going to beat them at their price levels, and anything that you could find in the B&M stores for less is likely just a noise-maker. That'll put you back another 4 c-notes, but so worth it.

Then, as funds become available again, I'd get another pair of whatever you bought for the fronts for the rears.. or upgrade the fronts and move the others to the back.

Finally, when you have the cash again, the center can be bought. 

If you haven't read it yet, this might be a good read for you.

Good luck and have fun.

JCD


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

well iam decideing between bookshelfs or floor standing for my pio elite or pio 1018 and for speakers 400 between 500


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

My opinion is that you get better performance, dollar for dollar, with a bookshelf.
With the price range your stating, and assuming you go for my getting 2 now and the rest later strategy, then I'd take a look at the Ushers I mentioned.

Also, I'm assuming you have already bought the Pioneer receiver already.. if so, can I ask why you choose that brand/model?

JCD


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

the good reviews and has more watts its recomemde from avs forums and a guy a best buy audiophile and klipsch bookshelfs Definitive Technology


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Just to add to the stew of information you've been accumulating..

I don't usually worry too much about stated watts. There are a few reasons for this. 

Manufacturers lie. There is a website out there that measured the real world wattage of so called 100 watt recievers. The real world wattage was universally lower. Sometimes by as much as 40% if memory serves me correctly.
Another reason is wattage is, again imo, overrated. Going from a 100 watts to 150 watts only gives you an extra 1.76dbs -- in other words, not that much. Also, for the most part, you usually only use about <10watts when listening to music or movies. It'll spike sometimes to those levels, but the majority is much lower than you'd think.

The other thing I thought I'd throw out there is in regards to reliablity. Don't know how much truth there is to it, but I've heard about some reliability problems with Pioneer units. Harmon Kardon is another brand that I've heard the same thing about. Nothing to back it up, just the perceptions I've picked up since cruising these types of forums.

Major brands that I have heard good things about include Denon, Yamaha and Onkyo -- Onkyo being the value leader.

Again, this is all just my $0.02.

JCD


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

so jcd onkyo or denon and i tried both my first home theater yamaha Definitive Technology i went to look at this speakers and i like them the way sound so whts your advice also i have 6750 sub should i keep it or get another one


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Not sure I'm getting what you're asking..



> so jcd onkyo or denon


Are you asking if you should go for a Denon or Onkyo reciever? If the answer is yes, then right now I'd buy the Onkyo. I think the Denon is more solid, but it costs a more for the same feature set you can get with the Onkyo.



> and i tried both my first home theater yamaha Definitive Technology i went to look at this speakers and i like them the way sound so whts your advice


You lost me here.. are you saying you liked the DT's? It depends on the person. Everyone's tastes are different. I can only tell you what my preference is.. again, if it were me with the budget you gave, I'd see if you can listen to the Usher's or something in the Paradigm line. Or, take SVS up on their money back offer. If you don't like them, you can send them back.. you do have to pay shipping of course.



> also i have 6750 sub should i keep it or get another one


I'm not sure what sub this is..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> ... i have 6750 sub should i keep it or get another one


You can keep using your 6750 system until you replace all speakers ...they're not the best, but you have to use wherever you have :yes:

Here is a list where you can choose  Klipsch Bookshelves  ... other brands that you can look at are  KEF ,  Polk ,  JBL ,  Infinity 

What is your budget ... just for speakers :huh: ...(apparently you already got the AVR).


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

400 to 500


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JCD said:


> I'm not sure what sub this is..


I think he has the Polk RM6750 HTIB ...:yes:

Here is the link ...http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/rm6750/


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> 400 to 500


What about five of this  Infinity P162  ... then save for a couple of months to get the sub ....:huh:


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

yes i do have tht one rm6750 and i just called bb saw some klipch bookshelfs


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> ...i just called bb saw some klipch bookshelfs


:T

Just don't forget to compare prices online (if you want to save some $$$$) :bigsmile:

 Klipsch Bookshelf


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

Klipsch - Synergy III 6-1/2" 2-Way Bookshelf Speakers (Pair) - Black/Titanium Color B-3 
how about this


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> Klipsch - Synergy III 6-1/2" 2-Way Bookshelf Speakers (Pair) - Black/Titanium Color B-3
> how about this


They look good ....:yes:


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

ive decide on kefs floorstanding iq3 or iq6


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

my kef iq 5 will get here tommorrow and now i need new receiver sub and back center any one good advice with wht i need


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jav299 said:


> my kef iq 5 will get here tommorrow and now i need new receiver sub and back center any one good advice with wht i need


Do you have a budget?

For a sub SVS has in my opinion the best available for the money. My personal favorite is the PB13 Ultra.

For a receiver the Onkyo TX SR806 is by far the best bang for buck.

What do you mean by "back center" do you mean rear surrounds?


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

surrounds speaker rear and back rears and center speaker


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Isn't your kef iq 5 a 5 speakers system already or did you just get the two front mains?
If so I would recommend getting the rest of the same series as you want to match the speakers a closely as possible or you will have problems with the imaging of the sound field.


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

here my layout of my place


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

just got mains


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

i need now center and rear surrouds and sub


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

i need a good place to place the rears and fronts if u can look at the attachments i send so i can get a better way to place them in my living room i need advice


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would suggest looking for the rest of the KEF IQ series speakers. If you cant then try some others in the KEF lineup.
SVS is another option as they have some very nice speakers at a great price.

As far as your room layout, I would place your display on the exterior wall to the right of the fireplace and set your room up in that direction.


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

can u make like picture so i can better idea wht u mean pls thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> can u make like picture so i can better idea wht u mean pls thanks


A couple of pictures (not just the sketch) will help ...:yes:

Sketch doesn't show where the windows are located ...also, Do you have any furniture already, or is just the empty room???

What is your new budget for surrounds, sub and receiver??? ... apparently you didn't get the Pio elite or Pio 1018, Right??? ... and I'm sure you already used your 400-500 budget on front speakers :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here are two options that may work for you. These are also the best for speaker wire installation.


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

i have love seat sofa leather chair and computer desk


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

there a window in tht wall


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

and the computer desk is a corner one


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

the sofa is in the back half wall one the right side patio door


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

ok then i have to move my sofa and computer desk were to put the computer desk and loveseat and leather reclainer


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

For the speakers -- I'd probably get the Kef iQ1's for everything. It looks like it shares the most drivers aswith the iQ5 you bought.

Get the Onkyo 605/6 or 805/6 that have already been mentioned.

Get the SVS sub you can afford.

Placement -- ideal placement would be an equilateral triangle with the front l/r, the center would be just above or below your tv. As for your surrounds, it will depend on if you're going with a 7.1 or a 5.1 setup. You could go here and see what Dolby Labs recommends. 

I'd suggest you give us a new sketch of just the room you want to put your equipment in with ALL of the furniture, windows, etc. And pictures would help a lot. We're liable to just be confused with what you've given us so far.

Oh, and congratulations on your new toys!

JCD


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

sofa ,love seat recliner corner compter desk


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

i have the iq5 now i need a better center i was looking at iq 2c 1q6c and for rears def tech bipolars also thinking of getting denon 3808 or onkyo pro or nr906 , or elite 03 sc 05 def techs for rears and for sub def techs bipolar for rears can someone suggest something pls


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

there to big to post so i have to email u them i pm u jcd


----------

